

Please discipline codegirl and make her code very difficult AJAX - shard
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/res/846606372.html

======
msie
On the Internet nobody knows you WANT to code very difficult AJAX. Oh wait...

------
geuis
for some reason, that just made me smile

